# I never seen this B4!



## Pcinspector1 (Jul 12, 2013)

ITE Pushmatic 150amp service.

SE wiring from the POCO meter into the house service panel, has FIVE THW-2 (CU) copper SE wires entering the panel. TWO wires under TWO lugs. The fifth goes to the natrual lug.

No GEC (grounding electrode coducter)to H2O pipe or to a ground rod from the grounding bar?

Pushmatic panel has TWO 75amp main disconnects.

Does this sound right? POCO said doesn't look right!

pc1


----------



## RJJ (Jul 12, 2013)

No got a photo?


----------



## Dennis (Jul 12, 2013)

It sounds like a parallel feed.  What size are the wires?  For a 150 amp service the only reason to parallel would be for voltage drop.  If the wires are 1/0 or larger it would be okay but we need more info


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Jul 12, 2013)

JRR, Have photo's, never posted any before.

Dennis, I believe you are correct, parallel feed. Wire size is No.2 copper. In the meter can two wires under each lug also.

pc1


----------



## ICE (Jul 12, 2013)

Pcinspector1 said:
			
		

> Pushmatic panel has TWO 75amp main disconnects.
> 
> Does this sound right? POCO said doesn't look right!
> 
> pc1


The two 75 amp mains.....is that two 75 amp breakers tied together?

I get a kick out of the poco not knowing what's up.  They call to say that they want me to go look at a property because they think there might be a problem.  I tell them what the heck is up with that....you are the poco....it is your electricity....if you want the power turned off well then turn off the power...they say that they can't do that until I order it turned off.  How about if they don't pay the bill...who gives the order to pull that power?


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Jul 12, 2013)

ICE, Two separate 75amp main breakers spaced horizontally from each other at the top of the remaining brakers in the panel.

pc1


----------



## chris kennedy (Jul 12, 2013)

Pcinspector1 said:
			
		

> JRR, Have photo's, never posted any before.


Can you E-mail them?


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Jul 12, 2013)

Chris,

Yes, I can e-mail them!


----------



## Dennis (Jul 12, 2013)

Wires smaller than 1/0 are not allowed in parallel.  310.10 (I)-- there are exceptions but they don't apply here



> 310.10(I) General. Aluminum, copper-clad aluminum, or copperconductors, for each phase, polarity, neutral, or grounded circuit
> 
> shall be permitted to be connected in parallel (electrically
> 
> ...


----------



## jar546 (Jul 12, 2013)

ICE said:
			
		

> The two 75 amp mains.....is that two 75 amp breakers tied together?*I get a kick out of the poco not knowing what's up.*  They call me to say that they want me to go look at a property because they think there might be a problem.  I tell them what the heck is up with that....you are the poco....it is your electricity....if you want the power turned off well then turn off the power...they say that they can't do that until I order it turned off.  How about if they don't pay the bill...who gives the order to pull that power?


I performed a temporary service inspection for a POCO at their nuclear power plant for construction trailers (like they really needed to do that).  They had already lit up the meter base and was waiting to tag it pending my "official approval".  Well, I failed it then told them they were a little premature heating up the meter base.  I thought they had total control on their property but I guess not.

They failed for 3 reasons.

1) 1 ground rod, no ground resistance test to prove otherwise.

2) Lack of a bonding terminal for other systems, 250.94

3) They mounted the panel along side the meter base on the plywood but ran a piece of RMC between the meter and the panel/disco with only the nuts and not weather type fittings.  The conduit went from the middle of the meter to the left side towards the top of the panel/disco which was above the live parts.


----------



## jar546 (Jul 12, 2013)

Pcinspector1 said:
			
		

> ITE Pushmatic 150amp service. SE wiring from the POCO meter into the house service panel, has FIVE THW-2 (CU) copper SE wires entering the panel. TWO wires under TWO lugs. The fifth goes to the natrual lug.
> 
> No GEC (grounding electrode coducter)to H2O pipe or to a ground rod from the grounding bar?
> 
> ...


The last PushMatic I worked on was in my own house and I replaced it.  It was a split buss system but the service entrance cable was not parallel conductors.


----------

